# First ATV, Considering Arctic Cat 300. Any Advice?



## mdrouill

I am looking to buy my first four-wheeler. 
A store is advertising a 2003 300 2x4 Arctic Cat for 3 grand. Is this a good unit? Any other models you would suggest that are close to this price range?

Thank you,

Mike


----------



## bigmac

if you want a snowmobile buy a Cat, if you want an ATV go Honda or Yamaha!!!


----------



## SKUNK

Really like my Arctic Cat, I have never had any trouble with it at all. I use it all year long, it's plowed West Michigan lake effect snow with a 5' wide blade for the last 3 years. If I ever have to replace this machine I will gladly get another.


----------



## Jimbos

I have an Artic Cat 300 4x4, actually bought from someone on this site...I love it......Not sure about the 2x4 thing, I would get a 4 wheeler if I were you.


----------



## deerhunter08

defiantley buy yamaha or honda. dont go with the 2x4 if you are using for hunting and fishing. It wont be very practical i promise. thre are a lot of good deals out there right now and i think you can definately find something you woudl like a whole lot more. good luck on your search, if u have any questions feel free to ask me.


----------



## TeamPolarisracing

go with the arctic cat i have a 250 4x4 i love it i have a 5' blade and it has the high,low and super low ranges it also has a lot of towing power and 3 thousand is a good price.


----------



## Magnet

Over 1,400 miles on my '98 454 4x4 Cat. No problems. A couple of spark plugs and a few oil changes.


----------



## ArrowHawk

I bought my first Quad this past summer an Artic Cat 500 and love it. I looked at and test rode several and to me nothing compared to the Artic Cat.


----------



## thornapple

If you plan on going through any snow, mud or any steep inclines definately buy a 4x4. But if your going to just trail ride in good weather a 2 wd would be ok. 90% Of the time I get my tow stap out is to pull out a 2wd.


----------



## bigmac

That's about 5 more people than I knew of that hunted with Cats. The guys I know and hunt with we don't have 'em. Have pulled a couple of them out of the woods in the UP though . Ride what you like and can afford, It looks like the the Cats are cheaper in magazines. I just don't wanna be riding something in 80 degree summers with the name "Arctic" on it. They do build nice sleds though...That's my .02


----------



## joekrz

The AC 300 is underpowered and slow. If you like the Arctic Cat line I would step up to the 400 or 500 or look at a 300cc class model in the yamaha, honda or kawasaki.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr

I have a 500 4x4 suzuki quad runner.
I have nothing but good things to say about it.

From what I understand the Artic cat has a suzuki engine and the rest is put togeather by artic cat??


----------



## Jimbos

> The AC 300 is underpowered and slow


Funny, i've gotten mine up to 50m.p.h...plenty fast enough for me.


Your right Bob, that is a Suzuki engine.


----------



## joekrz

You may have got it up to 50mph going downhill, but never on level ground. I know for fact. I have driven my friends many times. My 350 Rancher does 50 mph and blows it away.


----------



## Jimbos

ROFLMAO........Thank you joekrz.....


----------



## joekrz

We all need a good laugh now and then. But seriously my friends 2001 AC300 will not go above 35 mph.


----------



## Jimbos

You better have your buddy get his machine checked out or better yet, have him get it out of low gear..... 35mph??? in 3rd gear easy.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr

The machine could possibly be geared differant?
Or maybe needs plug's or a carb adjustment.
Or possibly Tire pressure is off or maybe a mixture of things.

I can say this my 500 does over 55.

But normally I only do 5 to 10 mph.
Usually just hauling wood or deer.


----------



## danger

DO YOU WANT A WORK HORSE OR SPEED REMEMBER SPEED AND THE WOODS ARE A BAD MIX I HAVE A POLARIS SPORTSMAN 500 4X4 AND I REALLY REALLY LIKE IT NEVER HAVE I BEEN UNABLE TO GET OUT OF ANYTHING I GOT MYSELF INTO THE INDEPENDANT SUSPENSION FRONT AND BACK SOLD ME ITS THE MOST COFORTABLE RIDE OUT THERE 


danger


----------



## TONGA

Danger knows his stuff when it comes to the 4-wheelers
and for that speed and woods mix ,,well you will have to ask Danger about that,,,but I can say he got that name because it fits him!!LOL
But seriously he is up to speed on all the pros and cons of all the machines out there ,,when I break down and buy one I will have him pick it out
Oh yea that Polaris he has is a awsome rig it pulled my full size Dodge pick-up around the yard like it was a rag-doll and it rides very nice


----------



## deerhunter08

i agree with danger. plus the independent suspension really is a night and day difference. i have always been partial to yamaha, but every since i have checked these out i have been really impressed.


----------



## dongiese

Isn't the Arctic Cat Independent front and rear? 

I have been shopping for a ATV for a couple years and I am buying the 500 artic cat myself. 

have rode many and use a buddy's 500 sportsman every hunting season.


----------



## gearbangers

Wake up GUYS the arctic cat 300 is not built for speed.(its a utility atv DUAH!!!!) you want to ride off the trailes through mud,rocks and so on.then go home and do some work around the house.Buy a CAT! I think if you need to go faster than 50
on the dirt,Buy TOYOTA!!!


Look to far ahead and trip on whats in front of you......


2000 AC 300 4x4 great work horse.Ride it all day long and "SMILE"


----------



## TONGA

welcome to the site gearbangers


----------



## gearbangers

Thanks Tonga.

Cool site lots of interesting stuff,Food for thought and what not .Take it eazy Dude............Gearbangers...


----------

